# How would you make a rudder?



## SV (May 20, 2008)

I moved my TM to the bow of my 1456 Lowe and tried running it on our lake a few weeks ago. There was a moderate wind blowing, probably 10 mph and the boat was constantly switching ends. It was extremely annoying, so much so that I gave up fishing for the day and pulled the boat out of the water to work on the front deck.

I don't have a motor to act as a rudder so I think I need to build something to work in it's place. 

How would ya'll design/build a fixed rudder for a jon boat?

What size would you start with and how deep would you place the rudder?


----------



## Jim (May 20, 2008)

Here is a really redneck one, But you can get an idea! :LOL2:


----------



## SV (May 20, 2008)

Hey, I resemble that comment 

I was thinking of something similar, but have more questions.

Does it need to be below the bottom of the boat to be effective?

Is it really a leeboard since it's fixed? I think I used the incorrect terminology.


----------



## Jim (May 20, 2008)

SV said:


> Hey, I resemble that comment
> 
> I was thinking of something similar, but have more questions.
> 
> ...



I would assume the deeper it is the more resistance it causes???

I myslef would of used a better cut of wood? :LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 20, 2008)

I would say that it needs to be below the bottom of the boat as far as is practical.

I won't kid you, though. My 1448 with a motor hanging off of the back is a pain to fish out of with any wind.

Adding additional weight to the back as I sit in the front (if it is just me in it) helps out quite a bit.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 20, 2008)

I made a quick one last winter for a trip. I had a piece of 3/4 ply cut to about 10 by 12. Just a scrap from the shop. Cut another fancy rudder shape on the bandsaw, just cause I could. Cut two triangles out of a piece of 6/4 oak, and used them as gussets. Couple stainless screws, some titebond 3 glue, and a coat of paint, and I was good to go, and I must say it looked purty good too. I used two C-clamps, just because I was using it for two trips. If I was going to make a permanent one, I would have had a lip over the transom, and thumb screws to tighten it.


----------



## Waterwings (May 20, 2008)

My 1652 rig also had a tendency to fishtail some before I added the rear tm. With it just hanging back there, locked in a fore & aft position, not running, It actually helped; don't know how, but it did


----------



## briderx (May 20, 2008)

I'd buy some really agressive T-bar and call it good. Something "LIKE" this.
https://www.technologylk.com/product_view.aspx?&source_ID=froogle&product_ID=11854


----------



## SV (May 21, 2008)

At first I was thinking quick detach like a trolling motor but I fish a private lake most of the year. 

Our lake is very shall in places so I wonder if a pivoting rudder would be a good idea. It may dig into the mud even if it pivots though. I am ready to fish, it's been a few weeks so I need to finish this up and get the boat back in the water. I can make something down and dirty and fine tune it later.


----------



## SV (May 21, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> I would say that it needs to be below the bottom of the boat as far as is practical.
> 
> I won't kid you, though. My 1448 with a motor hanging off of the back is a pain to fish out of with any wind.
> 
> Adding additional weight to the back as I sit in the front (if it is just me in it) helps out quite a bit.



Why is it a pain?

It seems like without weight in the back of my boat it sits "on" instead of "in" the water.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 21, 2008)

It's a pain fishing from that boat in the wind because it blows around like a feather, regardless of having a motor on it.

Additional weight in the rear helps, but not much.

Without additional weight, when I get in the front of my boat, the transom nearly comes out of the water even with the motor. :lol:


----------



## bassboy1 (May 21, 2008)

It is a pain as the boat pivots around the bow. The stern will just slide around a turn and keep spinning.


----------



## mtnbasser (May 22, 2008)

on a recent trip i saw a gentleman in one of those pond prowler boats, he actualy rigged up a bracket in the back to slide down a 4' oar in the water to act as a rudder. It was a pretty slick deal...


----------



## SV (May 22, 2008)

I screwed some 2x4's together sandwiching a 1x6 rudder about 24" long and mounted it to the transom with c-clamps tonight. It was completely below the bottom of the boat. The wind was blowing around 15mph and it was still trying to spin the stern around especially with a tailwind, going into the wind was not bad but I still need at least twice the rudder.

The stern lifts up about a foot if I am between the bow and the front seat. My plan was to deck the front of the boat and have a seat and bow mount TM. Now I am questioning if I really want the TM on the bow. It is a real PIA to beach the boat and that is the only method I have right now...I am too broke to build a boat dock. 

Of course, if the TM is on the transom there is no point in decking the boat. I need to take a step back and think about it.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 22, 2008)

Get yourself a big lab or golden to ballast the stern with. They will love to sleep while out on the water, love smelling the new smells, love being with you, love..... 
Is there anything a lab doesn't love?


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Get yourself a big lab or golden to ballast the stern with. They will love to sleep while out on the water, love smelling the new smells, love being with you, love.....
> Is there anything a lab doesn't love?




A hook in it's mouth! :shock:


----------

